# hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?



## Tobcinio (11. November 2011)

*hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*

Ist das eine ******* echt mal :'(


----------



## Scroll (11. November 2011)

also bei meinem s2 ist alles i.O.^^ wurde da mal zum shop gehen woher du das gerat hast und es auf garantie/gewahrleistung einschicken, mehr kannste da nicht machen.

mfg


----------



## Tobcinio (11. November 2011)

immer habe ich pech :o


----------



## PC GAMER (11. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*



Tobcinio schrieb:


> immer habe ich pech :o


 
ohne dich anzugreifen:
Da musst du hallt ein bisschen pflegen


----------



## Tobcinio (11. November 2011)

habe das erst seid heute-.-


----------



## ile (12. November 2011)

Tja, scheint neuerdings häufiger vor zu kommen, merkwürdig.


----------



## Scroll (12. November 2011)

vllt gehen die chinesen/koreaner (weis nicht genau wo das da druben zusammengeschustert wird) in den "wir machen zwar unsere arbeit aber nicht mehr ordentlich" streik^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> ohne dich anzugreifen:
> Da musst du hallt ein bisschen pflegen


Richtig, eine staubfreie Hosentasche ist für heutige Handybesitzer schon Pflicht.


----------



## Tobcinio (12. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*

Ich weiß nich genau ob das staub ist oder ein mini krazer aber irgendwas ist da  ich warte erst mal .    Das schimmert so ein ganz ganz wenig ab und zu ist das ein pixel fehler?Ich glaube aber das es ein mini krazer ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*

Du scheinst ja echt pech mit deinen Handy´s zu haben.
Mit deinem HTC Sensation staub im Display und jetzt wieder pech mit dem SGS2.


----------



## gangville (12. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*

hmm. die materialeien von samsung sind halt schlecht.


----------



## Scroll (13. November 2011)

scheinbar aber besser als die wo htc verwendet, sgs2 seltenheit mit staub unter display, htc sensation dagegen serienfehler wegen spaltmasen im vergleich dazu


----------



## Xion4 (13. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*



gangville schrieb:


> hmm. die materialeien von samsung sind halt schlecht.


 
Sehr fundierter Kommentar! Was ist denn schlecht an den Materialien? Vor allem so schön verallgemeinert auf die ganze Marke, Respekt!! Die Kunststoff-Rückseite? Also ich hab noch von keinem Bruch der Rückseite gelesen...vielleicht das Glass? Auch hier sind mir keine Negativberichte bekannt. Warte, es ist natürlich nicht aus Glas und Metall, das wirds sein. Dafür ists leichter, und ich glaube mal gehört zu haben, nur weil etwas Kunststoff ist, ists nicht weniger Stabil oder gut verarbeitet.

Du glaubst es kaum, selbst Stossfänger an teuren Autos sind heute aus Kunststoff. Also ehrlich, ganz großer Kommentar.


----------



## Hideout (13. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*

Samsung verwendet da eigentlich sehr hochwertige Materialien, ob nun Kunststoff oder Alu (beim Wave), das Glas ist ein extrem gehärtetes Gorilla Glas, nahezu unmöglich da einen Kratzer rein zu bekommen, wenn du dort einen hast wird es ein Produktionsfehler (vor dem härten) sein. Würde es reklamieren! Mit Staub hinter dem Display hatte ich beim Galaxy und beim Wave bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Undertaker2011 (13. November 2011)

Ich habe da noch keine Probleme mit meinem SG2.


----------



## gangville (13. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*

Das HTC Sensetaion ist da auf jeden fall betroffen.
Doch ich weiß nicht, ob es auch beim Samsung der gleiche Fall ist.
Es meldeten sich aber einige leute laut google, aber nur einige.

Tausch mal das Gerät um


----------



## Tobcinio (13. November 2011)

meint ihr ich solls erst mal so lassen weil meine eltern nervt das auch schon? mit dem umtauschen da


----------



## Scroll (13. November 2011)

ich wurde es gleich umtauschen bevor es schlimmer wird und du dich noch mehr argerst.

mfg


----------



## Tobcinio (13. November 2011)

habs bei saturn gekauft und die schicken das bestimmt erst ein ich glaube das ist ein krazer und muss dann erst wieder 2 wochen warten


----------



## McClaine (14. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*



gangville schrieb:


> hmm. die materialeien von samsung sind halt schlecht.


 

Das einzige was schlecht ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung 

Höre ich auch zum ersten mal bei Samsung, bei HTC is es ja normal 
Du hast es neu gekauft?! Höre auch das erste mal von so einem Produktionsfehler - falls das einer ist.
Auf jedenfall umtauschen lassen...


----------



## NexusEXE (14. November 2011)

Ich kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Bei mit hat die laut und leise wippe aber angefangen zu knarzen.


----------



## NexusEXE (14. November 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> habe das erst seid heute-.-



Ich würde mal zu einem shop deines providers gehen und dich darüber informieren und helfen lassen. Wenn du erst erst seit heute hast nimm einfach die quittung mit und selbsverständlich auch das mobiltelefon samt verpackung. Dann müssen sie es dir allenfalls eintauschen gegen ein neues oder es einschicken um ein neues display raufzutun.


----------



## gangville (14. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*



McClaine schrieb:


> Das einzige was schlecht ist, ist deine Rechtschreibung
> 
> Höre ich auch zum ersten mal bei Samsung, bei HTC is es ja normal
> Du hast es neu gekauft?! Höre auch das erste mal von so einem Produktionsfehler - falls das einer ist.
> Auf jedenfall umtauschen lassen...


 
Ich sage doch nicht, dass Samsung gleichzeitig schlecht ist.
Ich sage lediglich nur, dass die Materialien nicht so Hochwertig sind.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat es Samsung geschafft die Verarbeitung sehr gut zu bekommen.

Und das mit der Rechtschreibung: Ich war in Eile.

@Tobcinio
Sind die Kratzer auf der Oberseite oder darunter?


----------



## McClaine (14. November 2011)

*AW: hat jemand schon mal über Staub hinterm Display bei sgs2 gehabt?*



gangville schrieb:


> Ich sage doch nicht, dass Samsung gleichzeitig schlecht ist.
> Ich sage lediglich nur, dass die Materialien nicht so Hochwertig sind.
> Nichtsdestotrotz hat es Samsung geschafft die Verarbeitung sehr gut zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



die Materialien sind (auch wenn diese nicht Metall und Glas sind) genauso hochwertig, aussen zumindest. Das ist reine Optik.
Die inneren Materialien bzw das was vergessen wurde sind da schon  wichtiger mMn, HTC Staub usw... die sehen aussen Top aus aber trotzdem  kommt Staub ins Display, so wtf!?
Ein Iphone sind auch Top aus, trotzdem brichts in 1000 Scherben wenns runterfällt.
 - Ein SGS2 hat aufgrund des Kunststoffs wahrscheinlich nur nen Kratzer  drin, wobei das Iphone 4 mit Sicherheit schon ne gesprungene Ecke hat...  soviel dazu 

Die Eile sei dir vergönnt


----------



## Scroll (14. November 2011)

die materialien sind am ende vllt sogar hochwertiger als die was htc oder in der richtung verwendet.

einzig das man denkt das samsung minderwertiges material verwendet ist der uberbegriff "plastik". also lasst es bitte zu behaupten samsung verbaut minderwertiges material bloss weil htc z.B. aluminium oder apple glas verwendet (ruckseite iphone 4/4s wenn ich richtig liege). leider denken 90% der leute so: plastik minderwertig und aluminium hochwertig. leider heut zutage nicht mehr so aktuell wie fruher, mittlerweile sogar gleichwertig, meiner meinung nach.

achja, die 90% war ne grobe schatzung von mir, also bitte nicht zu wortlich nehmen falls ihr auf quellen/statistiken wert legen wollt.


----------

